# iPad app similar to Qlab



## Crisp image (Dec 9, 2017)

Is there an iPad app that is similar to qlab in function for the music play list? Not after full functioning but something like the free version of qlab.
Just need something that will play a track and then stop with the potential to play a second track (fx) over the first.
Thanks in advance
Geoff

EDIT: Found Go button which is made by the makers of Qlab. The free version only allows one show to be saved at any time but you can purchase the pro version for $150 aud. 
This might suit my need as I don't do lots of this except the occasional EOY dance concert and it is easy to drop in the playlist from itunes when required. Nothing fancy just play and stop.


----------



## Duncan Milne (Dec 10, 2017)

I used Go Button for a series of small touring theatre shows. Easy to work, did just about everything I wanted. The limited version is only a problem if you need to be able to recall old shows. I only do one at a time so it works for me.

Be aware that you can only import some songs from iTunes - the drm gets in the way.


----------



## Crisp image (Dec 10, 2017)

Duncan Milne said:


> I used Go Button for a series of small touring theatre shows. Easy to work, did just about everything I wanted. The limited version is only a problem if you need to be able to recall old shows. I only do one at a time so it works for me.
> 
> Be aware that you can only import some songs from iTunes - the drm gets in the way.



Yes I have noticed that. If you create a specific play list and import it will that get around it?


----------



## Duncan Milne (Dec 10, 2017)

Crisp image said:


> Yes I have noticed that. If you create a specific play list and import it will that get around it?


I don't think that will solve the problem. Many iTunes tracks seem to be heavily copy protected and won't play in other apps. There may be some sort of ripper software so you can convert to a different format; or you can find the songs you want on YouTube, strip off the audio track using one of the many YouTube to mp3 converters, and use those.


----------

